# Manitoba Monsters



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Went to the Angle friday night The 12 miles of gravel in Canada we saw about 20 or so bucks. Some were 2 and 3 together. Slowed down each time and there were 4 that were awesome. Anyone here hunt whitetails north of Sprague? :sniper:


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

No never hunted north of Sprague before but I might now. :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

bigolebuck,

I sent you a pm....................


----------

